# Bildschirmteilung bei Hochformat-Zweitbildschirm



## ct5010 (22. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir eine Monitorhalterung gekauft, sodass ich meinen Zweitbildschirm vertikal aufstellen kann, da ich dies übersichtlicher finde und so etwas Platz auf dem Tisch sparen kann. Ich würde gerne wie bei einem normalen Querformat-Bildschirm den Bildschirm in zwei Hälften aufteilen, um so zwei Fenster übereinander zu haben. Windows kann dies allerdings nicht von sich aus. Gibt es da Software, um Abhilfe zu schaffen?


----------



## Garnorh198 (22. November 2017)

Es gibt in der NVidia Systemsteuerung den Punkt Anzeige drehen. Vielleicht reicht dir das ja schon aus.


----------



## Mitchpuken (23. November 2017)

Müsste mit Fenster in die Ecke oder an die Bildschirmrand gehen, spielt das Format eigentlich keine Rollte. Alternatitiv mit WIN+Pfeiltasten probieren.


----------

